# 3 cycles without edge orientation - examples



## Pedro (Dec 31, 2007)

So, Karthik asked me for some examples of how I'm solving the edges, with no EO step

I'll try to explain briefly how it's done (not that hard at all) and give some examples, and if anyone wants, you can give me a scramble and I'll show how I'd solve


ok, well, what I'm doing is basically cycling *stickers*, not edge pieces

at the commom used bld method with 3 cycles, you set up the edge pieces, using some restrictions in the setup moves (L2/R2 or F2/B2, usually)

so, you're kinda "tied" to some mechanical setups

this can be good, as you already "know" which setup to use for each edge, but also can be bad, as kinda limits you on some easy cases

so, I just follow the stickers, starting from UF, and set them up so I can use the "normal" edge cycles and some others, like M' U M U2 M' U M and variations

this is much like M2, just you set up and solve 2 pieces at once (most of the time, of course)

so, let me give some examples:

first, I'll number the edge cycles, so I don't have to repeat them all the time 

R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R -> 1
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 -> 2
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 -> 3
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' -> 4

*1 - scramble: R F2 U' B2 D F2 B L2 F2 R' F2 B U2 F L R' B' U B' D2 R' D B2 R' D'*

(I won't show how I solve corners, as I use the "normal" CO, CP style, and that's not the purpose of the thread )

so, firt cycle: UF -> UR -> BD
B' L (3) L' B

UF -> DR -> LF
R2 U' F y (3) y' F' U R2

UF -> BR -> DL (solves UF)
R' L2 (3) R L2

UL -> FD -> UB
F' R (1) R' F

UL -> FR -> LB (solved!)
R B' (1) B R'

/*----------------------------------------------------*/

*2 - scramble: U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U R' D2 R' B U' D B' U B L F U' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 R*

UF <-> UR (leaves UF flipped)

UL -> FL -> FD
U2 l' (3) l U2

UL -> BR -> UB
R' (1) R

UL -> DR (leaves UL flipped)
here, I'd do D' B2 (Z perm) B2 D
and flip UF and UL: L' B' (M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2) B L

(next unsolved edge) BL -> RF -> LD
(hard one ) F' L B' y (1) y' B L' F

and I'm left with BL <-> DB for parity
I ended with UFR <-> DFL for corners...so...hmm...let me see...

D' B2 (T) B2 D
B2 U' R' (H) R U B2
(probably not the best solution, but I like to keep things simple )

/*------------------------------------------------*/

*3 - scramble: D U2 B' U2 B' R' D' F' B2 R' B2 L2 U' F2 R B' F L2 U R' U2 F U2 F L2*

UF <-> FR (UF flipped)

UL -> DR -> FL
R2 U L' y' (4) y L U' R2 

UL -> LD -> BU
B' R' D' M (2) M' D R B

UL -> BD -> RU
M R' F' y (2) y' F R M'

UL -> BR -> DF 
R' M2(or F2) (1) M2 R 

so I'm left with UF -> FR for parity, and LB flipped

I ended with UFL - DFR
so...
D B2 (left T) B2 D'
U R (H) R' U' 
B' (flip 2 edges) B

/*--------------------------------------------------*/

so, I hope that helps

as I said, if you want you can give me a scramble and I'll show how I'd solve it


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 31, 2007)

I Use that method for edges!
Too bad I can't solve edges yet, look at my other thread to give me ideas for memo for that method of edges.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 2, 2008)

So what do you do if you have an edge in the right spot but unoriented?


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 2, 2008)

then you would leave it alone and you will have to have another unoriented at the end of solving the edges. Then orient those two with a quick alg and setup


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2008)

Or cycle:

Buffer - flipped piece Y - any other piece X
Buffer - X in the same orientation - Y in the opposite orientation


----------



## Karthik (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Pedro.I will have to make drastic changes in my memory method if I change over to this.So I will work on this after the Indian open.


----------



## pajodaep (Jan 13, 2008)

oh nice, that's the method i'm looking for. i'm trying to shift from piece by piece (without edge orientation) to 3-cycle (also without the edge orientation) coz it's an additional burden during the memorization.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 13, 2008)

If you had a cycle like UF -> LF -> RF, do you ever see. during your solve, that by lookng at the opposite stickers (FU, FL, FR), they are all on the same face and can be cycled with no setup, or do you always cycle the stickers you've memorized (in this case maybe the setup could be U F' U F2)


----------



## Pedro (Jan 13, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> If you had a cycle like UF -> LF -> RF, do you ever see. during your solve, that by lookng at the opposite stickers (FU, FL, FR), they are all on the same face and can be cycled with no setup, or do you always cycle the stickers you've memorized (in this case maybe the setup could be U F' U F2)



well, in cases like that, I "see" that the 3 stickers are at the "outside" part of the F layer, so, yes, I cycle them on F face

I actually do it a lot, like if I have UF, LF, DR or DB, DL


----------



## Leo (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh somebody asked how to do this yesterday in Mackys Cbox and I didnt think of this  I've never put much thought into 3 cycle without orientation.


----------



## malcolm (Jan 13, 2008)

Something else you can do is set them up onto the same face, and then apply M, R' F', or L F to turn it into a standard 3 cycle. Its like normal 3 cycle, but with 2 setup phases


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 14, 2008)

1 - scramble: R F2 U' B2 D F2 B L2 F2 R' F2 B U2 F L R' B' U B' D2 R' D B2 R' D'

Cycling from UR
UR -> RB -> LU: L'B2L S' L'B2L S
UR -> DF -> BU: D R2 DM'D' R2 DMD2
UR -> RF -> FL: E' L'U2L E L'U2L
UR -> BD -> FL: U2L'U M U'LU M' U
UF -> BL -> DL: L' D'M2D L D'M2D
Orient DL and DR: x2y M'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU2 x2y


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 14, 2008)

Scramble 2: U2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U R' D2 R' B U' D B' U B L F U' D2 R2 F' D2 U2 R

UL -> FL -> FD: F' D'S'D F D'SD
UL -> BR -> UB: U' LE2L' U LE2L'
UL -> DR -> DL: S'R2S L2 S'R2S L2
Weird trick: The next cycle from the buffer is ugly. So I'm turning (12345) into (234)(125)
BD -> LB -> FR: F2EF' D2 FEF' D2 F'
UL -> BD -> DL: L2 UMU' L2 UM'U'
Orient Edges: UM'UM'UM'U2MUMUMU

Parity fix at the end ^_^

Ugh that was bad actually


----------



## Cubegeek (Jan 17, 2008)

Umm.. This is sort of like the same method I hve on my website, www.cubegeek.net . Go under the A.3.C. Very helpful for this and detailed


----------



## MiloD (Jan 28, 2008)

does anyone just set them up with normal 3 cycle restrictions and have 3 algorithms and their mirrors for all 3 cycles with edge flips.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 28, 2008)

MiloD said:


> does anyone just set them up with normal 3 cycle restrictions and have 3 algorithms and their mirrors for all 3 cycles with edge flips.



1) No need to restrict yourself to normal setups. And treating memo the same is just silly (I tried - well, considered trying).
2) Just ask Erik; he can TuRBo!


----------

